# 5D Mark iii Clean HDMI Output Problem



## eturkyolu (Aug 2, 2013)

So I updated my 5D to the latest firmware about a month ago. Recently I got the chance to try it out. So I tried it with a normal monitor using HDMI and I couldn't get rid of the boxes, or in other words the 'Clean' HDMI I wanted. I searched the internet about how to fix this. I found out I had to change a couple setting in the menu. So I changed the HDMI mirroring option to "Mirroring" and adjusted the HDMI frame rate to auto. However, the boxes would just not go away. 

So next I connected my 5D to my SmallHD AC7 monitor. However this time, an image would appear for a couple seconds then the screen on the monitor goes blue. I tried adjusting the setting on my monitor but I just can't get and ouput. I tried connecting the camera to the other monitor again but the boxes just wont go away.

I checked the firmware and it shows that its updated to the latest firmware (1.2.1). What do you think the problem is? Do you think I should re-update my Camera? How Could I fix this? 

Thanks!


----------



## InterMurph (Aug 2, 2013)

I had a similar problem with my 5D Mark III and the SmallHD AC7 monitor. It started after I updated the AC7 to to latest firmware. I went back to the previous AC7 firmware, and the problem went away.


----------



## eirehotspur (Aug 8, 2013)

Guys.

I upgraded to the 121 firmware upgrade.I

I then hooked it up to my LCD with a mini HDMI to HDMI.
I tested it and got a box around the picture with the focus box on the screen...no clean full HDMI.

Then when I switched from 
HDMI output + LCD - No Mirroring
to
HDMI output + LCD - Mirroring

and that gave me a black screen....with no signal indicator.

Tried reinstalling 1.2.1 three times from two different locations ans still the same.
Tried a Sony LCD TV and two different model Samsung LCD TV s....LG computer monitor...same.

Am I missing something here?

Maddening.

Thanks


----------



## RunAndGun (Aug 15, 2013)

Back in May after the Clean HDMI update came out, I used mine as a third cam with my P2 VariCam and after some experimenting with the settings, I got a completely clean out and was able to feed it into my portable P2 deck (through a BlackMagic HDMI-to-SDI) box. For some reason audio didn't pass(didn't really matter, it was just an alternate angle), but the video was fine. I was one of the first to receive a smallHD DP7PRO back at the beginning of July and its been awesome(even with a few small bugs they're working out), but I updated the firmware last week and when using it with HDMI on my C300, it can't detect an HDMI signal by itself(you can hook up via SDI and HDMI and it will somehow lock onto the HDMI signal and after a few cycles of connecting and unhooking the SDI, it will stay locked onto the HDMI signal). I have reported it to them, but I don't know if this is a widespread firmware issue or a problem with my particular unit. The only other shooter I know with one hasn't tried it out with HDMI since the update. HDMI worked fine with my C300 before the firmware update and I don't know how much of the firmware the AC7 and DP7 share.


----------



## Axilrod (Aug 27, 2013)

Did you try hitting "INFO" to scroll through the different overlays? One of them should be empty.


----------

